# Cdc



## Guest (May 21, 2004)

My husband and I just started up a new landscaping/lawn care business. We are looking to buy a house in Manalapan, NJ. Does anybody know if it is legal to store landscaping machines and equipment in a residential garage?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

CDC - you should call the county zoning dept for the answer since they are the ones making the decision.


----------

